# How to keep string trimmer from hitting house



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

My grass goes up to the edge of a concrete block wall. Are there any tips to not damage the wall? The string trimmer tears off the paint. Is my only option putting some type of edging next to the house?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rig yourself a wire limiter, clamp it above the trimmer head with an automotive radiator hose worm clamp.

This will prevent you from getting too close to all surrounding areas, but still close enough to get most of the grass.

Make the limiter in a circular fashion, looking similar to a lampshade wire support .


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I prefer to use landscaping so I don't have to weedeat next to the house if it will cause marring. Where the grass meets the house I'd be inclined to spray grass killer right at the edge to alleviate the need to weedeat there.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You could also supplement your weedeating by having a 4' x 6"+ or so of sheet metal (like steel roofing)handy while you do it. You can stand the sheet metal up against the house and whack away, moving it as you go down the wall.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You could put down a landsape border along the wall.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

In areas like that, I flip my string trimmer over, like you are edging flower beds, and hold the head about a 45 degree angle to the wall. That way the string just contacts the grass next to the house. The string wont hit the house.

I agree the best thing to do is put in beds, instead of having grass up to the foundation


----------

